# Caffeine Products on an Empty Stomach?



## Flakko (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm planning to start running or doing any type of cardio once a week. I wanna do it in the early in the morning, even before I have my breakfast, so I was thinking to take around 10 gr of BCAA's, Carbohydrates (Gatorade) and maybe Ergopharm AMP or any other caffeine product, 30 min prior to my cardio session. But I don't know if I should take a caffeine product on an empty stomach.
 I appreciate any help.
 Thanks in advance!

 Flakko


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 1, 2005)

If I take my Thermal Red, 200mg caffeine 10mg ephedra and some other shit, i get the effects much quicker and sometimes get lightheaded for a bit if I take on an empty stomach.   I ususally work through it. If anything I throw down a pop tart or granola bar for substance.  even if it is 10 minutes prior cardio.  
I would think just caffeine would be ok on an empty stomach.  we are all different though..
 only thing let to do it to try it out and let us know!!   Giddy up


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 1, 2005)

hey, just read up on it, they actually suggest taking caffiene supplements on an empty stomach.  my references are most of the caffiene product producers.


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 1, 2005)

currently i take NO-Xplode, which contains mainly NO, creatine, and caffeine.

It is recommended to take it on empty....

maybe you can even draw that the majority of stimulants should be taken on empty for maximum uptake?


----------



## Var (Dec 1, 2005)

I definitely like stims on an empty stomach (unless its a tablet).  Just take a small dose at first to gauge your tolerance.


----------



## Flakko (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you for your help guy.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, on an empty stomach is the only way I feel effects, and is most assuredly the swiftest way to get them lil buggers to workin.


----------

